# Editions Musica Ferrum - Music Publishing House



## nikolas (Feb 17, 2012)

After several months of hard work behind the scenes it's my great pleasure to present to you the Editions Musica Ferrum, the Music Publishing House which focuses on contemporary concert hall music.

_It is said that contemporary concert hall music is sometimes difficult to approach and remains inaccessible in some ways, not only limited to pricing and the commercial sense. Editions Musica Ferrum addresses those issues by funding interesting composers and publishing fascinating and accessible works; works that are beautiful, handsome scores that are worth owning, (with approachable prices) and materials that are readily available online or in music stores.

Founded in Greece by award winning composer and performer Nikolas Sideris, EMF has a deep understanding of the needs and rights of the composer as well as the demands of performers in terms of score quality and clarity. Drawing on decades of experience in score development and preparation, all the elements of production, from physical elements such as paper selection and binding to visual elements such as layout and spacing, have been taken into account to be sure that every score that reaches our customers is of the highest order. Previews of each score are available on our website, and where available excerpts of recordings are also available, along with videos of the whole scores of selected works.

Editions Musica Ferrum hopes to reach out to every performer, teacher, student, conductor, producer, composer and other music lover to help them to discover this treasury of new concert hall works.We are open to any questions, comments, or feedback you may have, and we strive to be always available to our customers and interesting parties._

Composers we represent include:

http://www.musica-ferrum.com/composers/christos-sp-anastassiou.php (Christos Sp. Anastassiou)
http://www.musica-ferrum.com/composers/nikos-drelas.php (Nikos Drelas)
http://www.musica-ferrum.com/composers/barnaby-hollington.php (Barnaby Hollington)
http://www.musica-ferrum.com/composers/christopher_g_sahar.php (Christopher G. Sahar)
http://www.musica-ferrum.com/composers/nikolas-sideris.php (Nikolas Sideris)
http://www.musica-ferrum.com/composers/jason_a_woodruff.php (Jason A, Woodruff)
Subscribe to our Youtube channel, follow us on Twitter and like us on Facebook.

But most importantly visit our website to listen to excerpts of recordings, watch videos, contact us, read biographies, see previews of the scores and buy the scores we publish.

Discover new and exciting contemporary classical scores!


----------



## bryla (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations Nikolas! Nice website and catalogue. I wish you all the best 

Thomas


----------



## nikolas (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Bryla!


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations! No small endeavor, I wish you all the best with it.

Alain


----------



## nikolas (Feb 19, 2012)

Alain,

Indeed it's quite a big leap, if I may say so! Thank you.

Lets hope it turns out as we wish it!


----------



## nikolas (Feb 25, 2012)

Bumping this thread to mention that the Editions Musica Ferrum digital catalog has been released.

It can be found http://www.musica-ferrum.com/documents/Editions%20Musica%20Ferrum%20Catalog%202012.pdf (HERE) in PDF format. 

The PDF is linked to the appropriate links for each work.


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nikolas, congratulations and good luck with this. 

I've listened to a few piece that have been posted on youtube and that seems like a great way for people to hear samples of the works.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations, Nicolas! 

I also have listend to some pieces and agree with synergy: Good luck with this!

Gunther


----------

